# Straight Male Furs



## AlexStone (Apr 11, 2014)

Please note that I am not attacking anyone's orientation. It seems that the fandom is pretty devoid of male furries who are interested in female furries exclusively. I guess I am a minority being a straight female furry but maybe I am missing the fact that gay furries tend to be more active in the fandom. I know that furries are still a fringe group so maybe that's the reason. However, I am just noting that there seem to be few straight male furries.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, there's me. But y'know- I have a sneaking feeling this thread is just about you trying to find some sorta partner.


----------



## Astus (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm strait; but I'm guessing because the fandom is more accepting of it, that's why they're here


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 11, 2014)

I, too, associate with the hetro clan. We are about the place. Here and there.


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 11, 2014)

No, I am married. I guess it's more of a "I feel weird" being straight and a furry when it seems the majority are gay/lesbian,


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 11, 2014)

You can't be married and have a mate...


----------



## TobyDingo (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm a straight guy. I see what your getting at, it does seem that way at times. I think it's a bit of a misconception though. A thread discussing sexual orientation in the fandom normally pops up about once a week here. I'm pretty sure the general consensus is that there's just as many straight furries as there are gay furries although the latter seem to be more open and expressive about it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 11, 2014)

They do exist. My dear ex is a straight furry (though not active in the community), and my ex before him had furry potential, judging by some discussions we had.


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 11, 2014)

That could be a real possibility. I see different stats all the time.


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 11, 2014)

whell im straight as diamond arrow!
 straight people usualy dont talk about their sexuality all that much. gays however do nothing of the sort... 90% of the time you will know if the person is gay after a 5min talk or quick profile check. straight people just chill in the back seats, creating the illusion that there are very few of us... 55% straight people up in this fandom dude, which isint alot actualy.... i dont realy like that all that much either dude, but what ya gana do?


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 11, 2014)

As others have said, some people are just more outspoken about their sexuality than others.  I'm straight as well, and I wouldn't be surprised if there were more straight furries than gay.


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 11, 2014)

Should I post this on another thread put I am curious can you be married and have a mate?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm bi but leading towards women and only really want to date women, do I count? :V


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 11, 2014)

This thread again? Yes, we do exist, we're just a little more subtle.


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry I'll shut it down


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 11, 2014)

Im str8 m8, my reply was l8 cause i forgot the d8, too busy buying fish b8 to w8.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm kinda surprised to see women in the fandom question the availability of straight dudes in the fandom. I was under the impression that straight women were the minority.



Harbinger said:


> Im str8 m8, my reply was l8 cause i forgot the d8, too busy buying fish b8 to w8.



gr8 post m8, i r8 8/8, best to d8


----------



## Tica (Apr 11, 2014)

this thread, again?

source: http://klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php (from 2012... idk if the 2013 data has been analyzed yet?)

Furry is 60% "completely male" gender identity, with only 11% identifying as "completely female" (and the rest somewhere in-between, skewing male). Furthermore, 37% of furries identify as "completely/mostly hetero," 20% as "completely/mostly homo," 8% as pan, 4% as asexual, and 31% as bisexual.

So, "straight dude" is very likely the most common identity in the furry fandom, according to this survey...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm straight male, only interested in women, what did I win?


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 11, 2014)

If you didn't join in 2011, I would've started to think that someone made a lot of alt accounts to question why they can't find any straight males in this fandom. Variations of this thread have been appearing a bit more frequently lately. e.e


----------



## Misomie (Apr 11, 2014)

If you're looking for a mate when you already have a husband, you better have a talk with him. If you find a "mate" behind his back, that's wrong and he'll see it as betrayal. He has to be onboard with the idea. If not, tough luck.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 11, 2014)

Misomie said:


> If you're looking for a mate when you already have a husband, you better have a talk with him. If you find a "mate" behind his back, that's wrong and he'll see it as betrayal. He has to be onboard with the idea. If not, tough luck.


Oh, yeah, I didn't notice the whole "I'm looking for a mate even though I'm married bit..."

That part doesn't usually happen. I'm curious now, too. I might as well mention that your husband might actually be offended that you even bring it up if you simply dump it on him, so... Tread lightly.


----------



## Krysch (Apr 11, 2014)

If your looking for a 'mate', maybe it would be better to really think about why and discuss that with your husband first, if theres something big enough not being fulfilled that you see the need to find a 'mate' to satisfy it, then thats kinda a problem, moreso than the problem of actual fulfillment i believe. If you find that its not something the two of you can sort out, and its important enough to you for you to both agree for you to find it elsewhere, then go for it.


And OT, im not gay/bi, but im also not straight, i come from that small subset of humanity that doesnt feel sexual desire (in my case i find the whole concept kind of repulsive, and im a little phobic even).


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Apr 12, 2014)

I am straight  (^_^)


----------



## Antronach (Apr 12, 2014)

Does asexual count? Please tell me it counts.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 12, 2014)

There's so many!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 12, 2014)

A whole page full! D:


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, for me, it's conditional. Primarily, I'm straight where most anthro creatures are concerned, but as the dial is turned slowly towards the feral end of the spectrum, I'm more and more willing to experiment and take on a bisexual orientation.


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 12, 2014)

AlexStone said:


> Please note that I am not attacking anyone's orientation.* It seems that the fandom is pretty devoid of male furries who are interested in female furries exclusively.* I guess I am a _minority_ being a straight female furry but maybe I am missing the fact that gay furries tend to be more active in the fandom. I know that furries are still a fringe group so maybe that's the reason. However, I am just noting that there seem to be few straight male furries.



Am I looking for a female?  Yes.

Am I looking for a female _furry_? HELL NO.

EDIT: You are afraid of being a "minority"... within the FURRY FANDOM... ... huh.. We must be as scary as the mafia nowadays.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh look it's this thread again...


----------



## Misomie (Apr 12, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Oh look it's this thread again...



And again. And again. And again. 

It's like we're stuck in a time-loop or something.

And it's usually about straight girls thinking that straight guys are the creeps. Not from what I've seen....


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 12, 2014)

I would lock it since it is a more personal thing and I am sorry. I can PM a mod to lock it


----------



## Spatel (Apr 14, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I'm bi but leading towards women and only really want to date women, do I count? :V



Sadly I think the people who say "most furries are gay" are probably rounding us based on the one drop rule.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 14, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I'm bi but leading towards women and only really want to date women, do I count? :V



It's my fault, isn't it?


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

do you mean straight as in your fursona or straight IRL, I mean in reality I'd only screw chicks, but if you peeked in the "Forbidden Folder of an Ungodly Amount of Yiff Artwork", it would be saying otherwise


----------



## Trigger T (Apr 19, 2014)

Well I'm new to the fandom as a whole so lol xD . Straight male fur checking in


----------



## powderhound (Apr 23, 2014)

AlexStone said:


> Should I post this on another thread put I am curious can you be married and have a mate?



Well the answer is yes. I know a few. One of the things that surprises me most about the IRL side if the fandom is the number of 'open relationships.'  Personally I don't think it's healthy or a good idea for a number of reasons. It's certainly not for me but a lot of people seem to be doing it in the fandom. As an observer it seems to be poison and a major source of drama for all parties no mater what the claimed arrangement may be. 

Although sooooooo many people in closed relationships are secretly cheating (Heck even the president) that maybe a lot of people are wired like that and furs are just more open/accepting of putting in the open?

It seems irrespective of age as well.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2014)

I am an agendered "Heteroflexible Biological Male"
Close enough?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I am an agendered "Heteroflexible Biological Male"
> Close enough?



Nope, gay :V


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Apr 24, 2014)

Asexual furries are probably more of a minority than straight furs.

That being said, my boyfriend is straight.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 24, 2014)

SeiiannaKyuako said:


> Asexual furries are probably more of a minority than straight furs.
> 
> That being said, my boyfriend is straight.



lolwut

_
edit: Oh you are a girl, sorry I derped >.<


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't worry, I thought she was a guy too, at first. Then I examined the username. Not exactly a male's choice, if you think about it.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 25, 2014)

Just had a read through this thread.  I've been in and out of this fandom for a few years and from what I've seen, I agree with a post up there - Some people are more outspoken about their sexuality.  You can never really know how many straight/gay/bi furs there are.

But yeah, straight male fur here :3


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 26, 2014)

I be a straight male furry!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Nope, gay :V


Brb Loving cock :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Brb Loving cock :V



Oh god, I don't even know why I find that post so hilarious, I laughed my ass off the first time I read it, and I laughed MORE, the second one


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Oh god, I don't even know why I find that post so hilarious, I laughed my ass off the first time I read it, and I laughed MORE, the second one


No idea :I


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 27, 2014)

Straight male fur here! ^,~,^


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

This is bullshit, everybody is straight now, I'll just go to a gaybar so I can be the only straight guy there Â¬Â¬


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Oh god, I don't even know why I find that post so hilarious, I laughed my ass off the first time I read it, and I laughed MORE, the second one


I'm thinking it's because a certain Kitsune Cross had a self-insert mental image. Your laughter is from the school-girl giddiness you felt. ;D (I'm sorry, that was pretty lame but.... *posts anyways cause why not*)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> I'm thinking it's because a certain Kitsune Cross had a self-insert mental image. Your laughter is from the school-girl giddiness you felt. ;D (I'm sorry, that was pretty lame but.... *posts anyways cause why not*)



I don't really understood what you meant but ok 

More of an inmature 12 y/o like lol he said he loves cock huehuehue


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I don't really understood what you meant but ok


Good, it's settled then.  (that or my mind is a tad too dirty)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Good, it's settled then.  (that or my mind is a tad too dirty)



It can be both(?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 27, 2014)

This is obviously a straight pride thread in disguise.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

Artillery Spam said:


> This is obviously a straight pride thread in disguise.



>.> whatever, you killed all the fun, I don't think this thread has any value anymore


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> >.> whatever, you killed all the fun, I don't think this thread has any value anymore



Kill the fun?

Man, I _am _ the fun!

FAF would be dull without me (I swear). Who else would take up the daunting task of shitposting all over the place? :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

Seriously though, is it possible for someone who is Agendered to be straight or gay?


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Seriously though, is it possible for someone who is Agendered to be straight or gay?


I'm agendered. I refer to my sexuality by my biological sex (otherwise it'd be confusing). I like guys. That'd make me straight. Yup.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Seriously though, is it possible for someone who is Agendered to be straight or gay?



Would you suck a cock or a vagina? Cock? Gay. Vagina? Straight. Both? Bi. None? Asexual. That's all of it. please don't make it more difficult.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Would you suck a cock or a vagina? Cock? Gay. Vagina? Straight. Both? Bi. None? Asexual. That's all of it. please don't make it more difficult.


 Simple way of putting it.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, as far as humans are concerned, I'd only care about the chicks, but the more animalistic you get, the more I'm willing to experiment.
So... what does that make me?


----------



## Joey (Apr 27, 2014)

The more people talk about this, the more it seems apparent to me that there are plenty of them.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 27, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Well, as far as humans are concerned, I'd only care about the chicks, but the more animalistic you get, the more I'm willing to experiment.So... what does that make me?


A furry.


----------



## dogit (Apr 27, 2014)

I think I'm straight still working it out but there a pole done about what sexual orientation you are and heterosexual came top.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 27, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Well, as far as humans are concerned, I'd only  care about the chicks, but the more animalistic you get, the more I'm  willing to experiment.
> So... what does that make me?










Although that sounds a bit bisexuality.


----------



## Rave_The_Husky (Sep 9, 2014)

*shrugs* I guess I'm bi but I'm more in the straight side since I'd never think of being mates with a male or marring one, I look for females for mate ship or marriage ^^


----------



## Hachiro (Sep 9, 2014)

I think that if you go with "I'm Bi but I lean to woman more strongly" and you're still Bi, well then you're Bi not straight... (ofcourse this apply to the females too)

I think I'm not being illogical here. We shall not complicate the simple.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 9, 2014)

I dunno. I feel pretty straight every time I crush over a girl.


----------



## Maugryph (Sep 11, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm kinda surprised to see women in the fandom question the availability of straight dudes in the fandom. I was under the impression that straight women were the minority.
> 
> 
> gr8 post m8, i r8 8/8, best to d8



Schwimmagen counterattacks with 8! It was super effective!


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm a transgender girl but am biologically male and I like guys... soooo what does that make me?


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I'm a transgender girl but am biologically male and I like guys... soooo what does that make me?



A transgender woman who likes men? I have yet to hear of one who is only attracted to women.


----------



## funky3000 (Sep 12, 2014)

Straight as a needle unless you mix in my kinks.

Then I'm straight as a loose rubber band


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I'm a transgender girl but am biologically male and I like guys... soooo what does that make me?



A human.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm straight but my sona species gets fucked by hundreds of guys on FA.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2014)

I like penis. I'll let you all (except for the old FaF jerkdicks) guess the sexuality. :V


----------



## Chamali (Sep 15, 2014)

Straight female here, also potentially already taken depending on how things go with the next couple of dates... My belief on the whole thing is that Love is Limitless, so as long as you and your partner are happy it doesn't matter what you are.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 15, 2014)

Unless you're only attracted to one gender :/


----------



## Skritchh (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm straight. At least 99% of the time, anyway...


----------



## Inpw (Sep 18, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> I like penis. I'll let you all (except for the old FaF jerkdicks) guess the sexuality. :V



Considering the issue of male internet dominance.  I'd say it's a 0.3% probability that you are straight.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 18, 2014)

It's weird how they justify their heterosexuality. They are just into anthro guys, so they're still straight. Not much the other way around.


----------



## reaper3-1 (Sep 21, 2014)

IÂ´m straight


----------



## yesterday (Sep 22, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> A transgender woman who likes men? I have yet to hear of one who is only attracted to women.


I've met a few transdykes (that's what they call themselves). 

Anyway, to answer Real_Redwolf, you'd be straight, since you identify as a girl, even if not biologically.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 27, 2014)

I am straight, and personally I don't see how you could tell how many straight furs vs. non-straight furs there are. i'm a skeptic  lol.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd like to say I was conventional in the sex and gender department, just to add to this thread. But alas, I am a typical scatterbrained(or scattervaginad) special snowflake *sigh*. Bi/pan/omni/whatever you want to call not giving a shitsexual, female and okay with it, but with quite a few male mental traits and I get a kick out of acting or dressing the boy sometimes. I find my rather neotenous femaleness a good blank canvas for cross dressing, it's so much easier for a girl to pull of being a boy than it is the other way round.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> it's so much easier for a girl to pull of being a boy than it is the other way round.



Fuckin' _tell me about it _sister. 
Hopefully a decent eyebrow waxing will actually help me out in that department. And a few more years on HRT. And possibly a chin shave, if needed. And laser hair removal... oh, and voice therapy. Hours of practice. ... Being trans kinda sucks sometimes. Occasionally  I really _really _wish I was straight-cis-gendered-default-setting whatever, but alas, I tried it for 22 years. Didn't work. Not in the slightest. I'm on a good path now though.


----------



## Rastafurhi (Sep 27, 2014)

Im straight don't fancy men at all.


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Rastafurhi said:


> Im straight don't fancy men at all.



What about toast?
Do you fancy some toast?
What about some tea? 
Or a crumpet?
Perhaps a crepe?
Have you ever fancied something fancy?
Have you had a fancy fancy?
Fancy?
Fancy fancy fancy?
Fancied fancy fancy-fan-fancy?


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 27, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> What about toast?
> Do you fancy some toast?
> What about some tea?
> Or a crumpet?
> ...



You forgot the part about lifting your pinkie ;3.


----------



## belmonkey (Sep 27, 2014)

I was pretty sure I was straight back when I was in high school, but I guess that was because I had never been with anyone. Met a nice guy and found out that I'm fine either way though, so I guess I turned out to be bi (although I guess there are a few complicating factors).


----------



## Mauve (Sep 28, 2014)

I am straight....but I am also bi-curious. Not sure if that removes my straight sexuality or not.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 28, 2014)

Mauve said:


> I am straight....but I am also bi-curious. Not sure if that removes my straight sexuality or not.


Not if you don't want it to. Sexuality is pretty fluid. If you feel straight (and many heterosexuals have the odd gay fantasy anyway) then call yourself that. 
If you don't, then tweak your "label" to fit your stance, there is a while lexicon of sexuality terms out there.


----------



## Rekel (Sep 28, 2014)

Before the furry fandom, I was straight.

Now I'm _pretty_ straight.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 28, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm kinda surprised to see women in the fandom question the availability of straight dudes in the fandom. I was under the impression that straight women were the minority.



Really? I don't feel like a minority most of the time. XD


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Sep 28, 2014)

AlexStone said:


> Please note that I am not attacking anyone's orientation. It seems that the fandom is pretty devoid of male furries who are interested in female furries exclusively. I guess I am a minority being a straight female furry but maybe I am missing the fact that gay furries tend to be more active in the fandom. I know that furries are still a fringe group so maybe that's the reason. However, I am just noting that there seem to be few straight male furries.



I'm interested in furries exclusively.  Humans just aren't very attractive to me.  A person's species is more important to me than a person's gender, although I lean mostly toward female furs.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 28, 2014)

ITT: "Hey guys im straight but occasionally enjoy cock" 

At least have the balls (heheheh) to say your bisexual.


----------



## LexCandescent (Sep 30, 2014)

I am str8. 2. I have just recently rejoined the site. My old account,.. I forgot the password and don't use the email it was set up with. I am technically not a furry, but a feathered. =) When I went to the Pittsburgh FurCon a couple of times, it did seem more populated with gays, but I do feel that there isn't a large difference in the population of gay furs to straight furs. No Biggie.... OK maybe there might me. But us straight one's do exist. It's all good.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, I _do_ tend to appreciate the female form...albeit from a discrete distance so they don't get creeped out...or expect free drinks.


----------



## Cekuba (Sep 30, 2014)

As a female fur that's been around a while, I have actually noticed a huge rise in straight furs, or more bi furs coming out that they prefer women overall. Even over the course of a year I noted a ton more straight couples at Rainfurrest then last year. Also, I noted a ton more females, period.

This being said, as a striaght, yet accepting female, I have never had an issue. There are some weird issues with "ew your a girl" but that has been so rare I wouldn't isolate it to the fandom at all. There is no reason to feel strange about it, this is a great fandom with awesome folks (and some complete idiots) - I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Oct 2, 2014)

Cekuba said:


> ... huge rise in straight furs ...



I'm one of them. The family is just growing more colorful.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm still straight, by the way


----------



## Angellothefox (Oct 11, 2014)

You got one right here I am a male who notices females in other words I like them.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 11, 2014)

Time to stalk each and everyone who posted in this thread.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 11, 2014)

Despite this thread being full of (arguably) straight dudes, I get the general feeling that bisexuality is possibly the dominant orientation here. As said by the statistics that someone posted here in I believe the 1st page of this thread.
Edit: nevermind, I misread the statistics.

I am bi, and I suppose lean more to dudes at the moment... that said, my sexuality tends to fluctuate in random directions.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 11, 2014)

I really want to know if "straight" also refers to straight girls


----------



## Kleric (Oct 11, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I really want to know if "straight" also refers to straight girls


I'm pretty sure it does.


----------



## jffry890 (Oct 12, 2014)

We should throw a party.  Like that 'Straight White Guy Festival' that got the liberal internet all kinds of asshurt a month ago.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Oct 15, 2014)

Lol are you serious w/ this thread ? Heterosexual dudes are so common even in the furry community that it makes me sick. How about you stop being a faggot and suck a dick at least once in your pathetic life. It doesn't even have to be gay, it's just helping a fellow bro out.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

I sense repressment and try-hard in this thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2014)

A good portion of the straight guys that attend cons are creepers.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## IAN (Oct 15, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> A good portion of the straight guys that attend cons are creepers.



I don't mean to offend anyone who is hetero, but from my observations the ones in the furry fandom in general who are straight are more likely to be creepers. Not just con attendees.

It's weird, very rarely do I encounter or hear about gay/bi creepers. I mean yeah they exist but are a huge minority from my experience.


----------



## Avlenna (Oct 15, 2014)

My boyfriend is a straight male furry, as well as a couple of my closest friends in the fandom.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 15, 2014)

IAN said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone who is hetero, but from my observations the ones in the furry fandom in general who are straight are more likely to be creepers. Not just con attendees.
> 
> It's weird, very rarely do I encounter or hear about gay/bi creepers. I mean yeah they exist but are a huge minority from my experience.



Dealt with gay creepers too following around Scribble fursuiters with his hand in his pants.


----------



## VintageLynx (Oct 15, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Dealt with gay creepers too following around Scribble fursuiters with his hand in his pants.



Sounds more like someone with mental health issues rather than just gay.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd love to think I'm mentally ill because I'm gay.


----------



## IAN (Oct 15, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Dealt with gay creepers too following around Scribble fursuiters with his hand in his pants.



Lolwat? xD


Like what is it that makes Scribble/OfA suits more sexually appealing? I mean I guess it goes along with furries being able to fetishise anything or something.


----------



## Ingram_skyfox (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm straight in real life...though I do have a female fursuit coming, but it's more of a gender thing, not an orientation thing


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 12, 2014)

Ingram_skyfox said:


> I'm straight in real life...though I do have a female fursuit coming, but it's more of a gender thing, not an orientation thing



When you're running around in a female dog costume, you've gone from 'Straight' to 'Queer'.  It's the rules.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 12, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> When you're running around in a female dog costume, you've gone from 'Straight' to 'Queer'.  It's the rules.



I instinctively want to contest that, but it just seems too true.


----------



## Antumbra (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm straight, male, and I don't think I am creepy.

Unless staring at people while they sleep and rubbing my stomach is creepy.  Then I guess I'm just creepy.


----------



## V3N44X (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm also a straight male... I think.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2014)

I am also a straight male and extremely creepy.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 12, 2014)

I see hetero sexuality as a default so I see no sence in proclaiming it anywhere. 



Batty Krueger said:


> I am also a straight male and extremely creepy.



Wat?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2014)

Mwahahahahaha


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 12, 2014)

I am a straight male furry. Personally I think there are more straight male furries than we think.

But from my experience I haven't really met any creepers. I mean one gay guy was creepy towards me on skype, but that was basically it.

I hear there are some straight male creepers out there. Luckily there aren't as many of them as there were in the past it seems, what with all the New Furries. Shame on the creepers . Scaring away all the ladies .


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 12, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Mwahahahahaha



For three months I thought you were a woman.
My husband this my husband that.
Fu (not literally tho)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> For three months I thought you were a woman.
> My husband this my husband that.
> Fu (not literally tho)


O bby.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 12, 2014)

O bby, I like that you're not spraying your homosexuality around like a diarrhea and treat it as something not worth mentioning. It makes it normal.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2014)

I like penis and penis accessories, I tell ya whut.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 12, 2014)

Then I guess a mirror is everything you need to feel happy.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 12, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> For three months I thought you were a woman.


I'm not sure why but I thought this was really funny. I actually laughed out loud. 
I think it has to do with having seen your picture and just applying that expression to realizing Batty was homosex.

I'm a bisexual woman who is a womanizing misogynist. 
So, pretty close to straight male, right?
:V
*JUST JOKING.*


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Then I guess a mirror is everything you need to feel happy.



Sometimes I wonder if sexual perversion is like racism.

I mean, the world didn't really know how bad racism was until Nazi Germany happened.  After that, people kind of realized that we shouldn't treat people differently based on their race because genocide is the ultimate expression of racial prejudice.

Similarly, I wonder if sexual perversion (whether it's homosexuality, furries, adult babies, BDSM) is going to lead to some kind of similar scenario as what happened in Nazi Germany.

It starts with allowing men to sodomize each other.  Then it turns into a thing where men want to "marry" each other.  And all that opens the door to furries, and sex with animals... I made a thread about this, but the mass media has actually begun to promote sex with animals in some parts of the world.

And if you consider the transgender stuff... men want to dress up like women and go about their life as if nothing is out of the ordinary.  And you have furries wanting to dress up like sexualized animals and stuff.

And, with the exception of sex with animals, it all seems so harmless.  So what if people want to sodomize the same sex, or dress up like giant furry animals and fuck with each other.

But it's just that it keeps always going one step further.  What happens when BDSM practitioners decide that they should be able to wear their gear out in public and act like masters/slaves in like restaurants and movie theaters and stuff?

What happens when BDSM people decide that they want to give the contracts they make with each other (google "BDSM contract") some kind of force of law, and it gets promoted as an "equality" issue?

When you surround people with BDSM on a daily basis, what's to stop people from saying "hey, I don't want to pay to send criminals to prison anymore.  Let's just sentence them to be slaves of people who are into BDSM to save money on incarceration."

Don't get me wrong. I totally get off to furries and furries with huge dicks and having an enormous wolf cock up my ass for sure.  But you people don't understand, there's actually people out there who get off to even sicker shit than being a furry or a homosexual or having sex slaves.

There are people in the world who would literally jack off to watching others being tortured, dismembered, dying...

Legalizing same-sex sodomy wasn't even the first step in the whole sexual perversion movement.  I think it all started when they decided that "Elvis" could go on TV while shaking his hips all sexually suggestively.

The problem is when you take sex out of marriage, you get all this other bullshit.  And, at the end of the day, being a pervert isn't going to make you happy.

I think that all this sexual perversion stuff is going to have the same result that racism had in Nazi Germay, but instead of just murdering everyone, I think it will focus more around raping and torturing everyone.  Like, if you're against the state, it will be like in that book 1984, except that the people torturing you will also get off on it sexually.

In the future, I think people will look back on America and Europe and say "wow, they really fucked up by encouraging gays and furries and tentacles and all the other perverted shit they did over there".

But, I mean, even though it's wrong to be a sexual pervert... it's fun though.

I mean, imagine if you just had *permission* to be racist.  Imagine that you're allowed to be racist, and that you're the correct race, and you get to use people of another race to your advantage.  Wouldn't it be fun to be a slave owner?  Admit it, you would love it.  The inferior races would do all the work for you, and you'd get the pleasure of living easy.  But we know that's wrong (because we saw what happened in Nazi Germany) so we don't allow it.

We haven't seen the consequences of sexual perversion, because it hasn't been allowed in thousands of years... like since before the fucking bible was written.  And, humans learned very quickly that sexual perversion leads to disaster.

But we've forgotten that.  It's fun to be a pervert.  But this homosexuality and all the fetishism that is going on right now, and all the BDSM and diaper furs and all that shit, will be the absolute undoing of western civilization.

So, the correct answer is to live it up and be the biggest pervert you can be, since you can't stop it.  Push the absolute sickest shit you can on everyone.  I would *highly* recommend that you go find some snuff films and force yourself to jack off to it.

All I can say is, I'm done just promoting small-time shit like furry porn.

I hereby declare that I truly and wholly support the sickest perverted shit that exists in the universe.  In addition to believing in after-birth abortion, I also call for lawbreakers to be sentenced into actual slavery (sex slavery permitted), and I think that people who break even more serious laws should be taken to a place where they are raped, tortured and eventually killed, and this should be televised for everyone to jack off to.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 13, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> *Sometimes I wonder if sexual perversion is like racism*


This plus the mmountain of stupid after it dude you are seriously the most obvious troll or the amalgamation of all the perversion of the fandom manifested into sentient being.


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 13, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> This plus the mmountain of stupid after it dude you are seriously the most obvious troll or the amalgamation of all the perversion of the fandom manifested into sentient being.



All you ever do is write one-sentence posts.  So what if the things I say are stupid?  At least I contribute to the content on the forum.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 13, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> text



I hereby invoke the powers of shoah on you.
What
The 
Fuck


----------



## nanakiwolf13 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I hereby invoke the powers of shoah on you.
> What
> The
> Fuck



I'm COO COO FOR COCOA PUFFS! FLIBBIDY FLOBBIDY FLOOPY DONKEY DICK!


----------



## Enzay (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't get why you quoted ayattar in that term paper you wrote


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 13, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I'm not sure why but I thought this was really funny. I actually laughed out loud.
> I think it has to do with having seen your picture and just applying that expression to realizing Batty was homosex.
> 
> I'm a bisexual woman who is a womanizing misogynist.
> ...



Omg your is having vagina?! My hopes and dreams are rueened!


----------



## Filter (Nov 17, 2014)

Straight guy here. My sexuality is probably the least remarkable thing about me, but there you go.



Ingram_skyfox said:


> I'm straight in real life...though I do have a female fursuit coming, but it's more of a gender thing, not an orientation thing



I've thought about doing that. Bringing one of my female characters "to life" in costume might be fun, if somewhat of a challenge.

That being said, my first suit will probably be a furry version of me. It should be easier to do as a partial as I'm already male.



AshleyAshes said:


> When you're running around in a female dog costume, you've gone from 'Straight' to 'Queer'.  It's the rules.



lol


----------



## MyLittleFnordy (Nov 17, 2014)

Dude, straight...Fursona, not so much. People say it's complicated....it isn't.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2014)

I swear I ain't gay, I just know how to appreciate a good cock whenever I see one and I can see why people like it up the ass sometimes, know what im saying? no homo yo


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2014)

nanakiwolf13 said:


> All you ever do is write one-sentence posts.  So what if the things I say are stupid?  At least I contribute to the content on the forum.



Just because you can type a wall-of-text, does not mean that it is a sign or semblance of intelligence. That means you can ramble on in one long "incredibly-unbroken-sentence-moving-from-topic-to-topic-so-that-no-one-has-a-chance-to-interrupt-it-was-really-quite-hypnotic".

I'll have to give you a "D". See me after class. 
:V



IAN said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone who is hetero, but from my observations the ones in the furry fandom in general who are straight are more likely to be creepers. Not just con attendees.
> 
> It's weird, very rarely do I encounter or hear about gay/bi creepers. I mean yeah they exist but are a huge minority from my experience.



But to get back on topic, there are straight furs that feel that they are entitled to have a partner because they feel that they are a rare commodity in the fandom. Which is where the creeper bit comes from. 
However, the creeps tend to be the most socially inept people who lack any social graces when it comes to speaking to a person.


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 17, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> But to get back on topic, there are straight furs that feel that they are entitled to have a partner because they feel that they are a rare commodity in the fandom. Which is where the creeper bit comes from.
> However, the creeps tend to be the most socially inept people who lack any social graces when it comes to speaking to a person.



Yeah I wish those people will just stop .

But... this is a fandom after all, there's bound to be creepers in it .

Personally, I don't really think they are as rare as they think they are. A rare straight male _feral_ fur? Now THATS rare ;3 don't mean to brag. It's true.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 17, 2014)

I am not a Straight male fur so I haven't really thought about contributing to this thread but it has had me thinking. I don't believe the Straight Male Furry is that rare at all. I've met a lot who identify as straight. The thing that I personally believe that throws the Straight:Non-Straight ratio out the window is the observation that many Furs seem to be a little shy of being panromantic. Straight males may not want anything more than hugs and cuddles with other males and outside of that they still prefer females when actively seeking relationships.


----------



## Montez (Nov 17, 2014)

We exist, but all too often end up looking outside the fandom for a partner


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, I just come here looking for friends and people to hang out with ^^.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 18, 2014)

Montez said:


> We exist, but all too often end up looking outside the fandom for a partner



Somewhat true. Didn't think my wife was into furries when I met her, but as it turned out she was really into Anubis and Bast. Sorta helped us to connect early on.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm straight, but I suggest that stereotypes proclaim there isn't many of us. I do prefer to date within the fandom, though.


----------



## craftyfox92 (Nov 18, 2014)

ive always though to myself there was a lot more homosexual men in the furry community than straight men, not that thats a problem in any way. hmm the more you learn


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 20, 2014)

craftyfox92 said:


> hmm the more you learn



And knowing is half the battle! GI JOE!!!!!




Alright, I'll shut up now.


----------

